

Murder weapon discovered in Imperial War Museum display - pjc50
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32919223

======
JustinAiken
> I am absolutely shocked that a gun connected with so many deaths was there
> on display for anyone to come and see at the Imperial War Museum in London

... I'd expect anything on display in a War Museum to be connected with many
deaths.

~~~
__z
That's a totally out of context. You omitted the rest of what was said which
was "It should be here in a secure place so that it can be used for
ballistics."

The whole context of what was said was the weapon was in police custody as
part of evidence for unsolved crime. The evidence was moved from police
custody to a museum and the evidence wasn't there anymore when the crimes were
reopened. The family of the victims believe the police aren't interested in
solving the murders and disposed of the evidence of the murders.

>The rifle has also been linked to the _unsolved murders_ of two other men in
1988.

>The weapon was originally recovered by the police in 1992, but officers from
the Historical Enquiries Team (HET) were unable to locate the gun when they
_reopened the unsolved murder cases._

>The museum is now working with the police ombudsman to try to work out
_whether there are any other weapons from unsolved murders in its collection._

> What does that say about their treatment of the case? They just don't care."

